# Has anyone built a glue roller machine?



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

I'm looking at the Black Brothers #40 c14 (14") and it looks very simple to build. I'm looking to build a machine similar. I don't have the funds to spend $2500 on this machine. It looks like I could get a single drive motor from harbor freight, and install the neoprene roller with shaft into it. I would just need to mod it to make the resovoir and doctor blade.

Has any one does this? Anyone steer me into the right direction? I have about $1200 to spend, not $2500


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

this place has a 12 inch model for 1050.00.

http://www.quickmachinerycompany.com/products/GA/TTGA/


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

right... but then I would need to find an attachment for a top roller to hold down the thin material i use. so that one doesn't look like it would work for me. It looks so simple to build.


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

First stop,Ebay.

Which I'm sure you've done.What did you learn?

The cool thing about buying a good used machine is you pretty much sell it for what you paid.But,you also have a model to reverse engineer....adding whatever special features not on original...then sell it,or both(thats a Chinese joke).

The conundrum....and theres no simple answer here is;If a shop is making money,how much TIME can we,or do we spend on machine(but can also add products)development?This is under the assumption that development takes away from exist production.

Just throwin numbers here,but if a shop is clearing(some may call it profit)100$ or more a day,that gives you right much latitude on your buying power.Take the 100 figure and math it out for whatever your shop's actual numbers are.........

But I get paid to think in a lot of jobs....so,what's the difference whether I'm thinking about building our shop's next "timesaver" or thinking about the job at hand's particular problem(which is why I'm being paid).Just sayin,it explains why a lot of advice is,"just buy it".You need to back up the truck and see how equip/product development,TIME....plays a role in your shop profile.

And if none of that makes you smile,go steal the neighbor kids mountain bike,hack that POS up,reverse the gearing and hook it to any motor you can find.....go to the paint store and get one of those looooong paint roller frames and pan.Heck the glue and gas to store will cost more than anything else.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*start here*

You'll need a gear reduction motor:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...&_nkw=gear+reduction+motor&_sacat=0&_from=R40

You'll need a rubber roller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1IN-SHA...633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a4ba7701

A rectangular pan:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk..._nkw=rectangular+metal+pan&_sacat=0&_from=R40

drive belts and bearings


OR maybe use a garage door opener like this which will have the gear reduction motor. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-D...4?pt=Garage_Doors_Openers&hash=item4178094ad8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-5...9?pt=Garage_Doors_Openers&hash=item2c7454e867


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

this is great so far. I know I'll have to construct a frame for it, which my friends can help weld for me. My question now is, the roller will obviously be submerged into the glue, and I'll need to get a flat blade to adjust how much glue actually goes on the roller, but how will i feed the ply into this ? would I need to get a top roller for some sort of light clamping pressure?


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

the only problem with doing it manually vs having a machine is I would be able to double/triple what im producing because Id have more time before the glue started getting tacky


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe an old wringer washing machine?*

Maybe for parts or use the entire upper assembly. Like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wringer-Was...745?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2583f798c1

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...&_nkw=hand+clothes+wringer&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Dynajet Chamois & Towel Wringer : Amazon.com : Automotive



http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOME-LAUNDR...016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e809fc070


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

okay, so how would I connect the garage door motor to the roller? You mentioned needing drive belts and bearings. Would that be for the rubber roller? I thought that would just bolt into the shaft of the motor?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you ever consider just using an airless paint sprayer or pressure pot sprayer to apply the glue. I would think a homemade glue spreader if you didn't keep it going 24/7 would be a nightmare to keep clean. At least with a sprayer some overspray would be the only problem.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like you are real busy, good for you!
Seems like an industrial shop, trusses, etc.?
Are you doing so much volume that a cheap paint roller and perhaps home-made larger volume tray would slow you down?


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

BZGUY yes! things are starting to pick up. and yes, i do have big industrial racks that are waiting to be filled with product.

the handheld glue roller and pan is far too slow for what I need to do. That's how we've been doing things but now we need to get a machine/build one that will put down a consistent even coat of glue and allow us to really pump them out


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I know absolutely nothing about gluing machines for the woodworking trade, I did however work for several years in envelope manufacturing and can tell you that there is a lot of maintenance involved with gluing units. 
Rust and electrolysis are major problems when using water based glues, parts tend to disintegrate even when using brass or stainless steel.
The units have to be cleaned, either at the end of the day or end of the week, depending on product being used, when glues sit still in an open tray they tend to set up.
Roller and scraper combinations will pump glue out of the tray and on to the floor if not set up correctly.
The company I worked for literally made thousands of scratch pads per day and the most efficient way to apply the gum to them was with a paint roller and tray.
I hate to be a downer but building a machine, without the knowledge of they work, may just be creating problems you don't need in a production shop.
Anyway best of luck in whatever direction you decide to go.


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for your insight!

Let me worry about the mess! I have ideas on what to do to combat that problem.:thumbsup:

okay, so how would I connect the garage door motor to the roller? You mentioned needing drive belts and bearings. Would that be for the rubber roller? I thought that would just bolt into the shaft of the motor? 

Im sure ill have to build a frame for it and have the chain run on a pulley then back to the motor/shaft?


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Did you ever consider just using an airless paint sprayer or pressure pot sprayer to apply the glue. I would think a homemade glue spreader if you didn't keep it going 24/7 would be a nightmare to keep clean. At least with a sprayer some overspray would be the only problem.


I bought a wagner opti-stain handheld sprayer, but it wouldnt spray any glue. any opinions on this? or alternatives? the pva glue ruined it


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jason7 said:


> I bought a wagner opti-stain handheld sprayer, but it wouldnt spray any glue. any opinions on this? or alternatives? the pva glue ruined it


The wagner handheld sprayers are an airless but very underpowered. I was thinking more of a conventional airless. You might try renting one to see if it works well for you before purchasing one. I use a Titan 400 I think would work. Still it's small cheap one compared to more professional units a person could get. I also use a siphon sprayer with a pressure pot that I have sprayed contact cement. It should work better given it has adjustments at the gun end to adjust the pattern you wish to spray. You would just need compressed air to operate it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is an interesting thread*

It started off years ago on a separate thread, with a 1/2" spindle Craftsman shaper and what tooling to get to make skate boards:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f17/please-help-me-how-do-you-make-curves-30305/

Now it's morphed into how to glue the laminations together.... ALL on the cheap. 

The question I have is .."Is this a hobby or a serious professional business? " If it's a serious business plan, with high volume production not just 10 a week, then you absolutely need to spend some cash, invest in some production equipment, like a larger shaper, glue applicators, lamination presses, etc.

If it's a hobby, then that's more difficult because the tooling to make 10 at a time requires a lot of thoughtful consideration. Making 10 of anything that is not a simple template rout, or straight line cuts and drills, will be time consuming. It's easier and cheaper to throw more hands on the project than it is to buy exotic equipment.

A gluing machine is a good example. If you can't apply the glue with a hand roller, the next step is a spray gun, then a production glue applicator. Each step up is more expensive. This whole plan needs to have some professional advice from someone who can sit down with the OP and get the big picture of what is needed, how many will be produced, in what time frame and at what cost in machines and materials. JMO.


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

can we get back on topic and not assume things i need to get, or have already? Yes, I understand that hand roller to spray on to glue machine is a jump in cost... that's why I'm building the glue applicator. They seem very easy to build, I just need advice on mechanical part of things and making sure I get the correct pulley size and also belt. 


how would I connect the garage door motor to the roller? There was mentioned needing drive belts and bearings. Would that be for the rubber roller? I thought that would just bolt into the shaft of the motor? 

Im sure ill have to build a frame for it and have the chain run on a pulley then back to a pulley on the shaft?

I already know how to deal with adjusting the speed on the unit, this above question is all i need to know. PM me the answer or post it..


----------



## Jacobb (Jun 21, 2014)

Well electrolysis are significant problems, when using water glue parts usually break down even when using metal or stainless-steel.The units have to be washed, either at the end of the day or end of the week based on item being used when glue sit still in an open plate they usually set up.


----------



## jason7 (May 5, 2011)

that wouldnt be a problem. im usually gluing 9"x30" sheets and doing 20 at a time. glue tends to set up around the time im finishing so need a time saver


----------

